

Effective continuous deployment with TeamCity and Octopus Deploy - tomas_jansson
http://blog.tomasjansson.com/effective-continuous-deployment-with-teamcity-and-octopus-deploy

======
tomas_jansson
The motivation behind the post is that a lot of proects in the .NET-world are
still deploying things manually. That's a big don't in my world and there are
great tools out there as TeamCity, Octopus Deploy and PowerShell to assist
you.

